# Call Solutions



## Pinaukel (1 Januar 2008)

Wir haben zur Zeit ziemlich Streß mit der Firma Call Solutions ( 01803333952).Unser 15 jähriger Sohn bekam diese Rufnummer von einem Kumpel und hat aus Neugier dort angerufen.Dann kam eine Rechnung über 98 Euro,denn er habe angeblich ein 30 Minuten Abo abgeschlossen.Laut Verbindungsdaten dauerte das "Gespräch" ca 1,5 min),denn unser Sohn hat ja vor Schreck gleich wieder aufgelegt. Wir haben auf mittlerweile 2 Rechnungen jeweils einen Widerspruch per einschreiben geschickt und die Sachlage erklärt( zb. das minderjährige keine Verträge abschliessen dürfen usw.)das stört die aber überhaupt nicht,und jetzt haben sie schon eine Inkassoverwarnung geschickt.Was sollen wir jetzt tun,wie ist die Rechtslage,müssen wir doch zahlen?oder sollen wir es drauf ankommen lassen????


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Januar 2008)

*AW: Call Solutions*

Ich kenne die Firma nicht, kannst Du mir noch ein paar Infos geben (PN?). Es ist so, dass diese Firmen auch bei Minderjährigen behaupten, dass ein gültiger Vertrag geschlossen wurde - obwohl das selbst fraglich ist, wenn ihre "Kunden" volljährig sind.
Lies mal im folgenden Beitrag, da wird ein "Musterschreiben" der Verbraucherzentrale zitiert. Es sollte auch in Eurem Fall hilfreich sein.
http://www.teltarif.de/forum/x-dialer/229-12.html
PS: hatten wir doch schon...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=48511

Der in diesem Thread erwähnte Beitrag des bayrischen Rundfunks ist inzwischen schon gesendet worden
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49405&highlight=anruf+minderj%E4hrige

Dort wird Herr Saller von der VZ bayern zitiert 





> Mit diesen Erotikdienstleistungen lässt sich sehr viel Geld verdienen und deswegen denke ich ganz einfach, dass hier verschiedene Interessen eine Rolle spielen und man sagt 'zivilrechtlich ist der Minderjährige geschützt, aber den Jugendschutz (...) den nehmen wir hier mal nicht so genau'.* Ich habe das Gefühl, dass man sich damit arrangiert hat, dass man hier den Jugendschutz einfach fallen lässt*


Wende Dich genau wegen dieses Problems bitte an unseren Herrn Minister Seehofer und Deinen zuständigen Bundestagsabgeordneten
--> www.abgeordnetenwatch.de
_Wir Eltern sollten es nicht akzeptieren, dass man sich seit Jahren damit arrangiert. Wir Eltern haben die Pflicht, unsere Kinder zur Medienkompetenz zu erziehen, aber auch die Pflicht, unsere Politiker dazu aufzufordern, Kinder und Jugendliche vor den Maschen dieser Leute besser zu schützen! _


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Januar 2008)

*AW: Call Solutions*

h*tp://w*w.swissgate.net/de/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1

???


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Januar 2008)

*AW: Call Solutions*

http://handelsregister.abendblatt.d...gnr=&hr_action=1&hr_lk=&costart=&hr_id=331889
!


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Januar 2008)

*AW: Call Solutions*

im Anhang ein (leider qualitativ schlechter) Mitschnitt des Angebots vom Stand Juli 2007. Ich kann nicht beurteilen, wie die Ansage gewesen wäre, wenn ich ohne Rufnummernunterdrückung angerufen hätte... Für Experimente habe ich heute leider zu wenig Zeit. Der Sohn soll mal beschreiben, wie der Anruf abgelaufen ist (bitte NUR per PN). Ich kann nicht bestätigen, dass (bei ausgeschalteter Nummernübertragung) "von alleine" der Dienst angeboten wird. Aber das ist im konkreten Fall eher nebensächlich, da der Minderjährige ja minderjährig ist - mich würde es halt nur interessieren, wie der Anruf abläuft, wenn die Nummer bereits übertragen wurde und "denen" somit bekannt ist.

P.S.: K*B* ist ja "Direktorin" der Firma in UK, nur leider ist sie wohl an der dort angegebenen Adresse nicht mehr wohnhaft. Hmm, das finde ich schade, dass sie ausgeflogen ist, das Vögelchen. Ob man in UK mit einer nicht mehr gültigen Anschrift director sein darf?

Ein deutscher Anbieter von Limitedgründungen, der die Birminghamer Adresse verwendet, schreibt dazu 





> Statusbericht (Annual Return)
> Hier wird lediglich geprüft, ob die Gründungsdaten noch korrekt sind, z.B. ob es Änderungen bei den Aktienbesitzern gibt, die Adresse des registrierten Büros, die Art der Gesellschaft und Hauptgeschäftszweck und der Name, Adresse und Geburtstag der Direktoren.
> Dieses muss einmal jährlich gemacht werden und wird an das englische Handelsregister geschickt.


 Dieser wurde für die Firma im August 2007 abgegeben:


> 28-08-2007	Annual Return made up to 07-08-2007 - 2 page(s)


Leider wird also wohl erst im August 2008 eine neue Adresse genannt werden. Bleibt nur das Einwohnermeldeamt in Pinneberg.


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Februar 2008)

*AW: Call Solutions*

das beste ist
einfach alle mahnungen ignorieren
ich hab das gleiche problem wie sie pinaukel
bei mir haben die scho die 1.mahnung geschickt
schau ma mal was sie machen werden
mfg


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Juni 2008)

*AW: Call Solutions*

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe jetzt das gleiche Problem. Von meinem Telefon aus ist dort angerufen worden, als ich einige Tage weg war. Evtl. wars mein minderjähriger Sohn. 
Zwei Anrufe, einmal ca. 4 Min und einmal ca. 1 Min. sollen 100 Eu kosten. 
Wie sind die Mahnungen der anderen ausgegangen, die nicht auf die Mahnungen reagieren wollten?


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Juni 2008)

*AW: Call Solutions*

wenn es der minderjährige Sohn war:
teltarif.de Forum: Vision Communication / Minderjährige


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Juni 2008)

*AW: Call Solutions*

Auch bei mir ist jetzt die erste Mahnung eingetrudelt. Die quasi doppelte Bestrafung für meine Schwäche (ich hab da wirklich für eine Minute angerufen) ist allerdings, dass die Rechnung meine Freundin gekriegt hat!!!! Sie wohnt zwar vorübergehend bei mir und ist hier auch übergangsweise gemeldet, aber mit dem Telefonanschluss hat sie überhaupt nichts zu tun! Wie geht denn so etwas?
Na ja, der Haussegen hängt jetzt natürlich etws schief, aber das bekräftigt mich noch einmal darin, dass diese Typen kein Geld von mir kriegen werden.
Sollte ich die Rechnung jetzt besser auf meine Kappe nehmen oder ist es zumindest für die Anfechtung der Zahlung vielleicht sogar besser, wenn so jemand Unbeteiligtes wie meine Freundin jetzt die Rechnung gekriegt hat?

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Reducal (26 Juni 2008)

*AW: Call Solutions*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Wie geht denn so etwas?


Ganz einfach: da du nicht im Telefonbuch stehst, wurde der Anschluss einfach angerufen und da war wahrscheinlich deine Freundin dran und hat (für z. B. eine Leistungsübersicht oder einen angeblich gewonnen Artikel oder einfach so zum Datenabgleich) ihre Daten raus gerückt.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Juni 2008)

*AW: Call Solutions*



Reducal schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: da du nicht im Telefonbuch stehst, wurde der Anschluss einfach angerufen und da war wahrscheinlich deine Freundin dran und hat (für z. B. eine Leistungsübersicht oder einen angeblich gewonnen Artikel oder einfach so zum Datenabgleich) ihre Daten raus gerückt.



Nein, nach ihrer Auskunft hat sie niemandem am Telefon ihren Namen gegeben. 
Es bleibt also ein Rätsel ...


----------



## Unregistriert (23 September 2008)

*AW: Call Solutions*

Hallo,

auch ich habe seit letzte Woche mit der Firma zu tun. Mein 17 jähriger Sohn hat auf eine Anzeige in der Bild Zeitung dort angerufen und dort war nichts von einem Abo vermerkt. Die Rechnung beläuft sich auf 147,- Euro wo die Anrufe zwischen 30 Sekunden und 2 Minuten waren.

Habe bereits ein Schreiben dort hingeschickt und habe heute dann eine Mahnung im Briefkasten gehabt.

Nach den Telefonaten wurde er von jemanden aus dem Call Center angerufen, der ihn nach der Adresse gefragt hat und als er sie nicht rausgeben wollte, setze man ihn unter Druck, man würde diese schon beim Einwohnermeldeamt raus bekommen. Darauf hat er sie rausgegeben.

Ich wollte bei der Polizei eine Anzeige machen, aber die sagten, ich müsste mich an einen Anwalt wenden. Kann mir jemand sagen, ob es noch andere Anlaufstellen für solche Sachen gibt. Da ich eben bei der Firma angerufen hat und man mir sagte, dass er selber Schuld sein, da er sich als 18 Jahre ausgeben hätte und von ihrer Seite würde alles überprüft. Als ich ihm dann die Vorgehensweise sagte und dass wohl keine ausreichende Kontrolle über das Alter von ihrer Seite, meinte er nur ob ich die Information von einem kompeten Mitarbeiter der Firma in Frage stelle. Als ich dies mit "Ja" beantwortete wurde einfach aufgelegt.

Wie soll ich jetzt weiter vorgehen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus:


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 September 2008)

*AW: Call Solutions*

Wo wohnt Ihr?
--> Verbraucherzentrale

s.a. hier
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...d-dialer/50516-call-solutions.html#post240388

falls dann eine Antwort käme im Sinne von "Schicken Sie eine Kopie des Ausweises mit - dann stornieren wir das Abo, berechnen aber Auslagen/Schadensersatz in Höhe von xyz Euro" - erst recht zur Verbraucherzentrale.
Leider äußert sich diese meines Wissens nirgends, ob diese Forderung solcher Firmen berechtigt ist oder nicht, obwohl dieser Fall immer häufiger auftritt.

Am Rande erwähnt: Die Firma hat seit einigen Tagen  einen neuen Geschäftsführer. Es dürfte sich dabei um den Director einer britischen Firma handeln, mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit der "Call Solutions Limited" in Birmingham. Da die angegebene Adresse in Hamburg seine Privatadresse sein dürfte, gebe ich sie hier nicht an.

Ist mir unbekannt, der Herr. Aber dass da eine Änderung kommen würde, wurde ja bereits angekündigt 


Aka-Aka schrieb:


> P.S.: K*B* ist ja "Direktorin" der Firma in UK, nur leider ist sie wohl an der dort angegebenen Adresse nicht mehr wohnhaft. Hmm, das finde ich schade, dass sie ausgeflogen ist, das Vögelchen. Ob man in UK mit einer nicht mehr gültigen Anschrift director sein darf?
> (...)
> Leider wird also wohl erst im August 2008 eine neue Adresse genannt werden. Bleibt nur das Einwohnermeldeamt in Pinneberg.



PS: Welche Nummer wurde angerufen?


----------



## phEr (4 Februar 2009)

*AW: Call Solutions*

Bei mir wurde soeben auch von der Firma Call Solutions angerufen, ich möge doch bitte meine Adresse, Postleitzahl, Namen etc durchgeben, da ich noch eine Rechnung von 4,84€ (jedenfalls so um den Dreh) offen hätte, was ich mit einem Lachen verneinte. Ganz unverständlich über meinen "Humor" in diesem "ernsten" Thema wurde mir geschildert, dass sie sich mit dem Einwohnermeldeamt in Verbindung setzen und das Ganze über meinen Anbieter klären, sofern ich mich nicht umentschließe... was ich seiner "persönlichen" Meinung nach machen sollte, da es sich ja um nicht viel Geld handelt und sonstige Schritte der Firma Call Solution sicherlich unangenehmer werden.
Ich hab ihm die ganze Sache nicht geklaubt, speziell weil ich mein Handy NIE benutze und im Prinzip nur als Wecker benutze, ne Karte von Aldi hab ich auch nur damit ich erreichbar bin und das Handy mit all seinen Unnötigen Funktionen benutzen kann. Zu der besagten Zeit, ... irgend ein Tag knapp 12.00 Uhr, war ich am Arbeiten und ich hab ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung wo mein Handy zu diesem Zeitpunkt war.
Von da her meine Frage an sie!
Bin ich verpflichtet irgend so nem unfreundlichem Heini der auch noch beleidigend auf meine Person wird wenn ich ihm keine Informationen über mein Privatleben gebe, oder darf ich ihn das nächste mal auslachen wenn er anruft?
Er sagte nämlich sie würden in der Regel 3 Mal anrufen und danach rechtliche Schritte einschlagen.

p.s. keine Ahnung ob das rechtlich/moralisch gesehen Korrekt ist aber ich habe diese Karte im Laden gekauft... somit dürfte ich, rein technisch gesehn doch eh nicht lokalisierbar sein für die sein, oder ;D?


----------



## Reducal (4 Februar 2009)

*AW: Call Solutions*



phEr schrieb:


> ... darf ich ihn das nächste mal auslachen wenn er anruft?


Aber ja doch, mehr hat der "Heini" nicht verdient! Allenfalls könnte man noch diesen > HIER < angedeien, mit dem Hinweis darauf, dass doch meiner sei.


----------



## phEr (4 Februar 2009)

*AW: Call Solutions*

d.h. ich sollte, ihrer Meinung nach in dem Fall, dass sie sich wieder melden, keine Daten an jenes Unternehmen weitergeben?


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Februar 2009)

*AW: Call Solutions*

Hallo zusammen,

hab das gleiche Problem mit der Callsolutions, nur hab ich leider selbst bei dem Anbieter (0180/52014155) angerufen.
War das gleiche Verfahren wie bei den Anderen Anruf erhalten, Adress rausgegeben (auch Drohung mit dem Einwohnermeldeamt bekommen) und nun ist die Rechnung über 49,00€ da.

Habt Ihr da schon Erfahrungen ob das selbst bei Volljährigen nur eine reine Abzocke ist oder ob das wirklich rechtliche Folgen nach sich ziehen kann?

Dank euch jetzt schon für Eure Hilfe.

Gruß Alex


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Februar 2009)

*AW: Call Solutions*

Hallo, hab grad ganz aktuell vor ein paar minuten einen Anruf von dieser Firma bekommen. 
Und fragten mich ob der Anschluss dem und dem gehört, weil die eine Rechnung zustellen wollen. Die Adresse die abgefragt wurde ist aber immer unsere fiktife adresse die wir weitergeben wenn wir Gewinnspielanrufe bekommen.
Angeblich sollen wir für 59 euro telefoniert haben.

der Herr drohte mir mit Staatsanwalt und Rechtsstreit. Blablabla. Ich bin jetzt etwas verunsichert und weiss überhaupt nicht wie ich mich verhalten soll. Muss ich die 59 euro zahlen oder kann ich das abhaken, weil eigentlich haben die doch gar nicht meine adresse und Namen sondern nur die Telefonnr.

Und warum wird das dann nicht direkt über den Telefonanbieter abgebucht???

Wer kann mir helfen.

gruss Mona


----------



## Unregistriert (5 März 2009)

*AW: Call Solutions*

habe das gleich Problem ,habe meine Minuten überwiesen .
Soll doch das Gericht entscheiden .werde dehnen schon zeigen wer am längeren Hebel sitzt .
In der Ansage wird nichts von einer Pauschale erwähnt .Nur bei 30 min kostet die Minute 1,63 eur . Und was Kostet die minute bei 1mitulichem Gespräch ? 
Die Frage wird auch der Richter stellen und das verfahren einstellen .
Denn der Verbraucher muß aufgeklärt werden .
Ich jedenfalls habe meine Lehre daraus gezogen .Bauernfängerei ist so etwas .


----------



## Unregistriert (12 April 2009)

*AW: Call Solutions*

Wir haben grade auch Stress mit denen....

Ist recht Lustig, denn laut Telekom werden rechtmäßige Dienstleistungsnummer mit ihnen abgerechnet - was natürlich nicht so war!

Die im Anschreiben von Call Solutions verwendeten Daten pasen auch überhaupt nicht zusammen, es lässt also sehr deutlich den Verdacht des Betrugs entstehen.

Mal gespannt wie es weitergeht, über das Einleiten rechtlicher Schritte haben wir diese "Firma" per Einschreiben informiert...

Falls damit schon jemand Erfahrung hat, würde ich mich über eine kurze Info freuen!


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Juni 2009)

*AW: Call Solutions*

Also ich habe gerade ein schreiben von dieser firma bekommen, komischerweise an meine dienstliche adresse. Was mich noch bedenklicher stimmt ist, dass die nummer von der aus angerufen wurde, keine meiner nummern bzw. generell eine unbekannte nummer ist. Die verlangen außerdem 98 Euro weil wegen zwei gesprächen, das datum der geführten gespräche ist das lustigste, ich war beruflich auf see, ohne handyempfang!


----------



## Unregistriert Gast (17 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Call Solutions*

Hallo lese gerade eure Probleme mit Call solutions.Bei mir ist noch besser Die haben mich auf Handy angerufen und gemeint ich hätte ihre Dienste genutzt,was ich verneinte. Sie haben mir sogar einen Namen genannt der mit dem handy telefoniert haben soll. Hab ich auch verneint dieser name ist mir unbekannt sagte ich. Sie meinten sie würden mir etwas zu schicken woraus hervor geht das ich es nicht bin also hab ich meine adresse angegeben blöd wie ich war. Nach ein paar tagen kam ne rechnung über50 euro und die zeit wo ich angeblich diesen dienst genutzt haben soll. Haha da hatte ich das handy mit dieser nr. noch garnicht.telefonisch das so angegeben wollten dann eine kopie des vertrages wo raus hervorgeht wann ich das handy erworben hab. Habe ich nicht hingeschickt. Heut kam eine Mahnung!!!! was soll ich nun Machen????


----------



## Marco (18 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Call Solutions*

Was mann immer mit unerbeteter Post macht. Ab in den Sammelbriefkasten (Tonne) und gut ist.

Bei mir haben es diese Vögel auch probiert, vorzugsweise Samstag angerufen. Meine Adresse haben sie allerdings nicht bekommen.

Gruß Marco


----------

